# Vintage MG MGB



## ASDEC (Mar 24, 2014)

On a beautiful weekend in April we had the pleasure to work on the vintage MG roadster, and more specifically the MGB model.

So here is presenting our "target" on arrival.


























































Work on the car began with wheels that are moribund - lots of rust, chipping and really they should be sandblasted and painted anew. We do not have the right tools and knowledge, so we cleaned them as far as we could. Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner, IronX, Nielsen Tar & Glue Remover, and at the end of Wolf's Chemicals Clean & Coat combined with different brushes and a two-hour "battle" gave a pretty good effect. We also washed the wheel arches and now they are perfectly clean, but the effect is still weak due to some paint stains (or another "something") that any product (even solvents - we tried several types) failed to wash off.

The next step was to wash the body. As you can see in the pictures the car has no roof and is very old, so we avoided as much as possible a large quantity of water. On the lower parts went IronX and Nielsen Tar & Glue Remover, and then we washed the car using Optimum NoRinse. Then we clayed all external elements using aggressive clay with ONR as clay lube.

After washing, which in total took about 3.5 hours (with wheels) MGB has been very carefully dried using equipment that generates warm air and we started polishing 

The first attempt with Rupes LHR15, Rupes yellow pad and Rupes Zephir slightly smoothed paint and removed the oxidation, but did not even touch the larger scratches. It was a sign that awaits us tough fight. Paint turned out to be very hard, and only after using the Zephir with MF pads and wool something began to disappear. On the whole the car we used LHR15, LHR75E with MF pads and Flex 3401 with wool pads. Every piece of bodywork required minimum two hits, and in some places three or more. We were able to remove about 80%-90% of scratches and remained only really deep individual scratches. After cutting step, the finish was very good (thanks to Rupes Zephir, which is sensational) and it turned out that fast round with Optimum GPS (very good, abrasive all-in-one), Flex PE4-2-150 (rotary) and HexLogic white pad (polishing) gives a sensational effect.

Paint has gained the beautiful and sharp gloss that is hard to capture on pictures - at least my photography skills do not allow to do it 

The final step was polishing of chrome. We used a small rotary machine, hard foam pads and a few kinds of metal polishes (Gtechniq, Belgom).










































































































































































































Work on the paint and chrome elements took us much longer than planned, so the interior has been refreshed just in general.
Different APC, ColourLock Strong, Chemical Guys Fabric Clean and hot steam coped pretty well.










































































At the end of the whole car was covered with two layers of POLISHANGEL Rapidwaxx, which gives a very nice candy appearance.
Tires were cleaned with IPA and refreshed with Shiny Garage Back2Black.


----------



## Favorito (Jul 11, 2012)

Fantastic work!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

sweet


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

great stuff, thanks for sharing:thumb:


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

You done a quality job. Well done.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Very nice work 

Was the paint original? Not sure why but single stage white paint could be really quite hard


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

What an amazing turnaround. Beautiful car and fantastic work. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Great turn around, on a lovely motor :thumb:
any close up pic's of the wheels?


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

That is a lovely job you made there with this classic and a very honest write up. Well done.


----------



## consettphil (Aug 23, 2013)

a great finish on lovely old MG. i would love an MGB if only i had a bigger garage.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Great work!


----------



## tricky tree (Apr 15, 2013)

Lovely work and a lovely car


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice work car looks superb


----------



## ASDEC (Mar 24, 2014)

lowejackson said:


> Was the paint original? Not sure why but single stage white paint could be really quite hard


The owner told me that this is not the original paint. He did not say exactly when it was painted, but it was a long time ago.


----------



## ASDEC (Mar 24, 2014)

Dazzel81 said:


> Any close up pic's of the wheels?


I only have one picture of wheels from a closer distance.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Superb work. The gloss is amazing.


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Excellent.... those wheels would give me the shivers.... :wave:


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Lovely work, wheels came up pretty well considering the damage. Were you using wool pads on the DA? If so how do you find them? Aren't they only meant for rotary?


----------



## ASDEC (Mar 24, 2014)

I really like wool pads on Flex 3401 and Rupes. I've never tried on other DA.
On Flex 3401 these pads work better than MF pads IMO.
On Rupes MF pads are better in general but wool pads make it easier to work in difficult places.


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Brilliant work.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

I had some of those wheels so you have done a great job, a fine result from all your hard work.

Thanks John Tht.


----------



## tricky tree (Apr 15, 2013)

Fabulous. Fantastic car and fantastic work, thanks for sharing.


----------

